# Puppy Issues



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

Dexter is 15 weeks today, but last week he has starting to get more and more diarrhea, he is on Kirklnds puppy chicken,rice&vegetable formula. when i got him at 11 weeks i never asked what food he was on so i started him on this and he was great, but last week or more he has been having diarrhea, I read a ton and decided *instead* of my normal feeding of 1 cup 3 times daily, id drop it to 3/4 cup 3 times daily but hasnt seem to help any just make him more hungry lol he does like the food alot... only thing else i noticed is he is itching every, and i have taken him a bath almost everyother day and havent found one flea... think he may have a allergy?? any help would be appreciated, dexter has a vet appointment(going for his second shots&checkup) on tuesday but i just feel sorry for him.
he isnt in any pain, just itching alot and diarrhea. once in a while he does a normal stool.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Itching and diarrhea is often, very often, a sign of a food allergy (could also be mange and worms so vet contact is good). Try switching to a different meat source. If he is on chicken, try lamb. There is also fish, vension, buffalo, duck, etc. Two of the four dogs I have ever owned have been ridiculously intolerant of chicken. It can take a little to build up. I even had one that was intolerant of certain preservatives. Give a high quality different type of meat source and see if that helps. My new pup did this. Within one to two days of being on Taste of the Wild vension/buffalo (with lamb added in a couple days later when I could get down to town), feces firmed up. Itching took a bit longer, but that stopped too. Try the food but certainly do not overlook mange/mites or worms/protozoas (no see-um worms).


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

First and foremost rule out worms/parasites. Take a fecal to your vet and have them check for worms/coccidia and run a snap test (different test) for giardia. Once you get clearance on that I would do a food switch (BB, Orijen, Wellness are often too rich for puppies), if still have issues then find food with one protein source to start limiting protein to check for allegies (often it's grains or chicken)


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> First and foremost rule out worms/parasites. Take a fecal to your vet and have them check for worms/coccidia and run a snap test (different test) for giardia. Once you get clearance on that I would do a food switch (BB, Orijen, Wellness are often too rich for puppies), if still have issues then find food with one protein source to start limiting protein to check for allegies (often it's grains or chicken)


Allergies are ALMOST NEVER GRAINS!!!!!!!!, especially corn, rice, oats & barley.

Why do people keep saying this????? There was a big study out of Belgium where they found grain allergies were so small they lumped all the grains into one category and still it was less than 5% of food allergies.


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

ok so i want to change the food we give, but got one question.
do i just completly take him off of kirklands and start the new food? or should i do half kirklands half new food? slowly wean him off? im calling the vet today to see how much stool tests are.
EDIT: Another question, should i maybe start him on a real good adult food?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You might have a Geman Shepherd that is allergic to chicken. If you can find another food that does not use chicken, I would mix it in half and half at this point since you already have diarrhea and itching. I would also recommend cooking some rice or oatmeal and add it in to the two kinds of kibble to help soothe his gut. 

If you have a dog with any food allergies, the only way to figure it out is to change one thing at a time and see how he responds. It can take a while, but once you figure out what causes the itching and diarrhea, you can go from there.

Itching can also be caused by hayseed and grass allergies during this time of year. I give my foster dog a Zyrtec tablet/caplet twice a day for his outdoor allergies in addition to giving him grain-free food and treats because I don't know that he does not have both types of allergies. His skin was so bad and his coat was in such terrible condition that we (the rescue) just changed everything and started all over for him. He looks great now six months later.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Allergies are ALMOST NEVER GRAINS!!!!!!!!, especially corn, rice, oats & barley.
> 
> Why do people keep saying this????? There was a big study out of Belgium where they found grain allergies were so small they lumped all the grains into one category and still it was less than 5% of food allergies.


Possibly because those are the allergies that are so difficult to fix, since grains are in so many popular dog foods. So, I would imagine there are more posts from people who find out their dog has those issues. You know what they say - when you have a hammer, every problem looks like a nail.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_


sable123 said:



Allergies are ALMOST NEVER GRAINS!!!!!!!!, especially corn, rice, oats & barley.

Click to expand...

_


sable123 said:


> _Why do people keep saying this????? _
> 
> 
> I'll have my child's doctor call you then because she is allergic to grains.
> ...


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

I fed Kirkland puppy for 2 bags worth. Our pups stool was never really like it should have been but definitely was not diarrhea. I would rule out worms before you do anything though. 

I now feed Kirkland adult lamb. I changed Emma over around the 16 week mark or so. She likes it and her stool is much much better. I would recommend it if you are thinking of taking your pup off the kirkland puppy food. 

Good luck!


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Allergies are ALMOST NEVER GRAINS!!!!!!!!, especially corn, rice, oats & barley.


 
Hogwash! Belgium Smelguim. Dogs can most certainly be allergic to grains. I've had a few itchy dogs that totally lost their itch when they went on either grain free kibble or raw.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> _
> 
> 
> sable123 said:
> ...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't see anything that says 0%, therefore, they can have allergies to grain. When you can prove to me 0% then I'll agree with you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he could be suffering from purebreditis.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Hmmm, I don't see anything that says 0%, therefore, they can have allergies to grain. When you can prove to me 0% then I'll agree with you.


Read what I wrote. I didn't say it never happens. What I said is the incidence verified scientifically is so low that all the people that assume allergies are grain-related, especially when it comes to corn, should realize that the common animal protein represent the vast majority of allergies, including eggs with are the most biologically available source of protein.

Chances are of you if are among the 10% (of all allergies) with real food allergies it is not grain. 

Numbers don't lie. And if your dog has a rash the chance it is corn is .2%. I would take the bet it isn't wouldn't you?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My dog doesn't have allergies. Read what I wrote. It's my child and again I'm going with her doctor's word over yours. (And no I don't take the time to read what you write as I know you are always promoting the same thing and I don't buy what you are selling).


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> he could be suffering from purebreditis.


whats that?


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

ok, I bought Kirklands Adult Lamb,rice&vegetable. and im mixing half puppy chicken and half adult lamb.
how long untill i can fully take him off the puppy chicken?


----------



## CrazyJack (Feb 20, 2011)

I've switched foods a few times with my pup. I usually do it over 3ish days. Personally, if I thought the food was causing an allergic reaction, I wouldn't mix, I would just do a straight switch. In my opinion, and it is just my opinion, you are prolonging the reaction by continuing to give the problem causing food. Allergies can also build up and get worse. I would rather see the dog stop the reaction and just have to deal with a slight issue with a change in food. I switched around foods based on a picky eater by the way. I do stay away from chicken based food though as a few others in my dog's liter have chicken issues.


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

pretty much what i thought. so as of today i have 100% switched over to kirklands lamb, and doesnt seem to be bugging him at all and he loves the food! hopefullly this does the trick. keep you all updated


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

been over 24 hours now and last 3 stools have bee 100% better,either that puppy food was too rich or he didnt like chicken either way it fixed him!
thx for all the help :hug:


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

stools are 100% now, just got dexter in for his second shots and gave him sentinel for fleas and worms, his stools had worms in them all day now  big long white ones!
i called the vet and they said its totally normal the sentinel is working and we will keep up with the meds. i was shocked but relieved its common to see but man thats gross lols.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Grimsin said:


> ok so i want to change the food we give, but got one question.
> do i just completly take him off of kirklands and start the new food? or should i do half kirklands half new food? slowly wean him off? im calling the vet today to see how much stool tests are.
> EDIT: Another question, should i maybe start him on a real good adult food?


 
I'm sorry - but this really concerns me!!! You are concerned about the COST of a fecal???????????? What if something is wrong with this pup and he needs treatment for it? 

Most pups are born with roundworms. If his breeder did not worm the litter 2 or 3 times, he will have worms! It is an easy fix, coccidia and giardia a bit more than rounds.

Lee


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I call ahead of time to get quotes on things. :thinking: I'm not sure why it's wrong to call and ask so that you go in with an idea of a base pay?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

sable123 said:


> Allergies are ALMOST NEVER GRAINS!!!!!!!!, especially corn, rice, oats & barley.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Dog allergies are almost ALWAYS related to grains!


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I'm sorry - but this really concerns me!!! You are concerned about the COST of a fecal???????????? What if something is wrong with this pup and he needs treatment for it?
> 
> Most pups are born with roundworms. If his breeder did not worm the litter 2 or 3 times, he will have worms! It is an easy fix, coccidia and giardia a bit more than rounds.
> 
> Lee


yes im worreid about COSTS. not just fecal but ANYTHING that need to be done, why am i concerned? so i dont go in and do all his shots and meds and then i get to the cashier and not have the money to pay them...make sense doesnt it?
i never said i wasnt gonna get it done if its expensive(which i found out is isnt), i would just prolong my visit untill i get enough funds to pay for what im asking the vet to do.

PLEASE if your gonna ask a RUDE question(yes i was offended), think about it first. oh and if something went wrong and he needed major medical attention, i would get a loan from bank or family! but again, the costs or what i do with my money should not be your concern.


----------

